# CCR2000E vs 720E



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

Being a collector of vintage Lawnboy lawnmowers I couldn't resist buying a Lawnboy 720E snowblower yesterday. It's in great shape and runs very well 

Now, once again, I have too many snowblowers in "inventory". If I plan to thin out my snowblower collection, which one should I keep - the CCR2000E or the 720E?

My buddy who owns a small engine repair shop tells me I should never get rid of the CCR2000E as it has the Suzuki engine. The 720E has the Briggs engine which I don't know a lot about. The Toro has 4.5 hp and the Lawnboy has 6.5 hp. I believe the Lawnboy is the same as the Toro CCR3650?, but I stand to be corrected. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i sold or gave away all my ccr 2000's, the suzuki engine is good but to me it lacks power compaired to my r-tek powered 2450. the ccr3000e i have still seem short on hp vs the 2450. don't get me wrong the 2000 and 3000 move snow but don't seem to through it as far as the 2450. the 2450 and 3650 are very close in performance, i just don't like the handlebar on the 3650


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

Are the engines the same on the 2450 and 3650? Both R-tek - Briggs?

I tried the 720E today and it worked well but I couldn't really see a difference in performance between the two. I will need to wait for new snow.

Any known issues with the R-tek engines?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

bosco659 said:


> Are the engines the same on the 2450 and 3650? Both R-tek - Briggs?
> 
> I tried the 720E today and it worked well but I couldn't really see a difference in performance between the two. I will need to wait for new snow.
> 
> Any known issues with the R-tek engines?


yes, the snow commander and tc 726 use the same r-tek motor too
I've had my 2450 since the year 2000 and its never let me down


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

Had a chance today to run the CCR2000E and 720E side by side in about 4" of fresh snow. They both threw the snow about the same distance, maybe a bit further on the 720 but I think that's because the paddles are a bit more worn on the CCR. The CCR is quieter and vibrates less than the 720 but I agree that the extra 2 hp seem to be noticeable. 

Both seem to be good machines. The CCR starts better but that could just be a tuneup issue.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I find the ccr 2000 and 3000 to be easier to start then the r-tek motors, especially on the first startup in the fall. all my ccr2000's had new paddles along with my 2450. when the snow was 4" it didn't make a difference one which machine was used but when the snow got deeper it 2450 threw the snow farther than the 2000 but as you said the 2000 had less vibration, same with the 3000


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

I guess I should just keep both then &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

keep the 2000 sell the 200


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> keep the 2000 sell the 200


Actually I keep the S200 for a purpose. We have a large deck that needs regular cleaning and I carry the S200 up the stairs and clear the deck. The little machine doesn't damage the deck boards and its light enough to carry around. 

Anyway there is no harm in having "spares". You should see my lawnmower collection!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I know what you mean about having a backup for your back up but I only have three mowers


----------



## Julie (Jan 13, 2018)

Since you have the 720e would you know the gas to oil ratio? I just inherited it without an owners manual & I need to put gas in it. Thank you, Julie.


----------



## superbuick (Oct 27, 2010)

Julie said:


> Since you have the 720e would you know the gas to oil ratio? I just inherited it without an owners manual & I need to put gas in it. Thank you, Julie.


50:1 with a modern 2 stroke oil is fine.


----------

